# Hello Hello!



## SamUk1982 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi all,

I am the proud new owner of a Black Metallic Audi TT Quattro 3.2 V6!. Long awaited and plenty of saving up!. But its finally here!.

I cannot believe i have one!. The sound, the interior, the feel, the looks just amazing!.

I hope i can share thoughts and gain advice from you guys, Thanks!!!!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## lij48 (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome Sam hope you enjoy your new toy


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome. Good place to start!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOCwww.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi sam,

Have fun in the new toy... 

Welcome to the forum....


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

